# Monark Rocket???



## Dave82 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello,
I'm a newbie to this whole bicycle scene and the guy across the street from me put this old bicycle out for free. I know by the tag on the bike itself it's an Monark Rocket but that is all I know. Any more information would be great. Here are some pictures of it along with the model and serial plate numbers.
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2017)

According to the serial it is a 1951. The Rocket was Monark's lower line of bikes. Other than the missing headlight the bike looks complete and correct. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave82 (Sep 26, 2017)

What would be your opinion to do to it? Restore it completely or just fix the few things wrong with it? It needs all new tires/tubes one of the seat spring's broke so it's super lose and the seat needs redone. Don't know if I should sell it or give it to my almost 10 year old daughter?
Thank You
Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Restoring would be a waste of time and money. A decent detail and service and ride it! Not a lot of value so I would certainly let my daughter ride vintage-what, you would rather see her on some cheap piece of Walmart crap? V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave82 (Sep 26, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Restoring would be a waste of time and money. A decent detail and service and ride it! Not a lot of value so I would certainly let my daughter ride vintage-what, you would rather see her on some cheap piece of Walmart crap? V/r Shawn



Great to hear I will probably go ahead and make it nice enough for her to ride it.
Thanks again
Dave


----------

